# hard to get



## MAEPT10 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi ladies, I want to get my wife to pursue me more. I'm tired being the pursuer. I don't want to play games like "hard to get" but I see the value in that. 

What do your husbands do that makes you pursue them? Successfully of course.


----------



## desert-rose (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't play hard to get, but just focus on yourself for a while. She'll miss you and pursue you because you're less available.


----------



## OliveAdventure (Nov 23, 2011)

desert-rose said:


> Don't play hard to get, but just focus on yourself for a while. She'll miss you and pursue you because you're less available.


Faithfully...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

desert-rose said:


> Don't play hard to get, but just focus on yourself for a while. She'll miss you and pursue you because you're less available.


Unfortunetly it does work this way many times. When I realized my husband wasn't coming after me as much as he generally used too, it seemed to light a spark under me, hmmmm I was not too crazy about that, yeah I missed it ! So yeah, I went after him more so.


----------

